# Question about PCD



## linus20 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am tracking my new 535i and it is scheduled to arrive in Baltimore on 5/11, I am in DC, I am scheduled to do PCD on 6/19. Seems kinda silly to wait around until 6/19 to pick up car in SC when I should be able to have it by end of month at latest. Can changes be made at this point, too late, what should I do? :dunno: Any thoughts?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

linus20 said:


> I am tracking my new 535i and it is scheduled to arrive in Baltimore on 5/11, I am in DC, I am scheduled to do PCD on 6/19. Seems kinda silly to wait around until 6/19 to pick up car in SC when I should be able to have it by end of month at latest. Can changes be made at this point, too late, what should I do? :dunno: Any thoughts?


It's very unusual to get a PCD schedule before the car arrives at the port. Where did you get the schedule? From the Performance Center, or from someone else ?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

This came up in another thread too. This may have changed recently.

I ordered my car in March and had a confirmed delivery date with the PC within a week. In other words, I had a confirmation email from the PC with my June delivery date.

To the OP -- I understand your frustration. My car is at the VDC right now and will likely be at the PC for a month before my PCD date. But -- that is the date I picked because it works for me. I think you would regret giving up the PCD experience.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

No problem getting a date. Problem is in getting one sooner than 10-12 weeks out!


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

While you can't actually do a PERFORMANCE CENTER DELIVERY after taking delivery of your car at the dealer, you CAN have your dealer arrange for something called BMW101.

It is the same as PCD (same driving, same tours, etc), and you are with PCD people the whole time.

The only difference is that they do a 'mock delivery' with a car similar to yours, rather than actually delivering your car (your car won't be in the building).

My wife & I did BMW101, and it was well worth it. The 're-delivery' was far more in-depth than our salesman was able to provide.

When the Delivery Specialist learned that I had driven my car to BMW101, we stopped the 'mock delivery' on the 'similar' car, and moved over to my car to do it.

The staff was fantastic, their knowledge of the car and systems was first-rate, and the time spent was quite rewarding.

I can sympathize with you, and given that the experience is exactly the same (other than getting to see your car in the Performance Center), I believe that I'd take delivery ASAP then do BMW101 myself.

Good luck!


----------



## linus20 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great answers. I got the date from my CA, he said that technically it was not "confirmed" but when I asked him if I should gamble and buy a $90 plane ticket (great price) he said to go for it. I am going to ask about the BMW 101. Thanks.


----------



## linus20 (Aug 2, 2010)

Another quick question. The wife will not be able to attend my PCD experience. If I were to invite a friend, do they get to participate, ie drive, take the hot lap etc etc?

Thanks


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

linus20 said:


> Another quick question. The wife will not be able to attend my PCD experience. If I were to invite a friend, do they get to participate, ie drive, take the hot lap etc etc?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

linus20 said:


> Another quick question. The wife will not be able to attend my PCD experience. If I were to invite a friend, do they get to participate, ie drive, take the hot lap etc etc?
> 
> Thanks


I received an email about my upcoming PCD indicating that I could only bring ONE other person. No exceptions per the email.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

But can they come and not participate (just watch)?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I will know for sure in a week, but everything I have read says "no."


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

From what I observed, you can bring one other person. Friend or wife, it did not seem to matter when I was there.

But it would be best to send them an email and ask the question directly - it would suck to get all the way down there and then find out that it was only possible to sit & watch.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

alee said:


> But can they come and not participate (just watch)?


I'm not sure if you're talking about your ONE guest, or someone additional to this.

You or your guest can opt out of any activity that they wish. My wife didn't feel comfortable with the "tip-the-X5-over-on-its-door-handle" exercise. The instructor had no problem to come back to get her, then drive her around that portion of the course so that we could reunite on the other side.

They understand that some folks are uncomfortable in some circumstances, and they're there to make certain that all have an enjoyable time. Nobody is 'coerced' into doing something that they'd rather not.

Hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

dmatre said:


> You or your guest can opt out of any activity that they wish. My wife didn't feel comfortable with the "tip-the-X5-over-on-its-door-handle" exercise. The instructor had no problem to come back to get her, then drive her around that portion of the course so that we could reunite on the other side.


Just me + 1 guest.

Basically she wants to be there for the trip and to help me celebrate my delivery. She does not want to sit shotgun while I attempt a skidpad, jam on ABS, etc. but she would love to watch me use up someone's brakes and tires.

So a +1, but as a spectator.


----------



## Marathon Man (Jul 6, 2012)

My wife didn't want to do the ABS test so she got out and I did twice as many. They don't care if you do less, they just don't want extra guests taking turns at the wheel and slowing things down. They also don't recommend bringing kids or other guests that aren't participating since there is nothing to do there. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

